# how to run recover on samsung laptop



## gulzad (Oct 18, 2010)

i have a problem with samsung mini laptop model no is samsung N150 its windows is not working and i dont know the recovery button please can u help me its orignal windows on it if u can help me that i shell very thankful to u..........bye :wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

press the f4 key at boot

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/NP-N150-JA04US


----------

